# Another bad dog mom! Happy Birthday, ANNIE!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been SO focused on getting out of town Thursday, I also forgot a birthday in our house!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANNIE! 

I can't believe she turned 2 today. I love her sooooo much. In honer of her special day, I figure I'll share some of my favorite moments captured in the past 2 years. 


The night she came home. Such a tiny Annie!









I can't believe how much she's grown









I love her puppy wrinkles!









Nanner's first Halloween.









Such a happy baby Boxer









Growing up so fast. 









Such a clown. 









I'm so proud of her. 









Sweet girl.









My heart, my soul, my Annie.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

aww she's so beautiful!! happy birthday annie  we were considering getting a boxer before we got our lab, they're beautiful dogs!

oh and dont feel bad, we missed Duke's 1st and Nala's 4th birthdays in June haha had way too much going on and it completely slipped my mind until about 2 weeks later!! Oops!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww! She's so precious! Happy Birthday Annie!

Wait until you miss a few wedding anniversaries! Actually, maybe that's not as bad as the dogs birthday. :smile:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a Sweet, Beautiful, Loving & Much Loved - Annie!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Annie!! They grow so fast, huh? And this one has certainly grown into a lovely little boxer lady.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So beautiful.....the last one almost made me cry because that's exactly how I feel when I cuddle Minnie -- the love is on both of your faces!!! Happy day, precious girl!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's so pretty and I love the last picture of her cuddling with you. Precious!! Happy B-day Annie!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Annie 

Cute photos, she looks very attached to you


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy birthday annie.....you do have such a face...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday to Annie! You are one gorgeous girl and your mom is a great dog mom! :0)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday to Annie.
She looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to the lovely Nanners! I feel so blessed that I have met her and spent so much time around her...she's such a sweet girl!! Can't wait to see her again


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Annie! Hope you got your favorite meal today! LOL


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

She's so sweet! Happy Birthday Annie!


----------

